# Berlusconi-Cina: è gelo. Berlusconi frena, cinesi sconcertati.



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club. 
*E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Fonte attendibile o no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Giugno 2016)

Io voglio sapere su quali basi dicono questo.

I cinesi sono venuti a dire a lui che sono "sconcertati"?

Io davvero mi stupisco sempre di piu del giornalismo italiano


----------



## Theochedeo (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Ma questo è Satana.. Che abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Comunque non capisco una cosa, possibile che per la stampa non ci sia un codice penale per far pagare i colpevoli?

Qualcuno mente spudoratamente, non so chi, se quelli che vedono la trattativa in modo positivo, o quelli che la vedono in negativo.

Ma possibile che un giornalista professionista, iscritto ad un albo, posso svegliarsi la mattina e inventarsi una notizia nella stessa maniera in cui lo scrittore di un libro fantasy inventa le sue storie?

E sopratutto, possibile non vengano mai licenziati?


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

Inizio a pensare che anche questi cinesi non esistano.
O almeno diversamente da come si legge.
Probabilmente è tutto un nuovo teatrino.
Sono condizioni che nessuno rifiuterebbe.
Come è possibile?
Prima da mandato di trovare un compratore, il compratore soddisfa le richieste e poi si tira indietro?
L'offerta sarebbe irrinunciabile.

Probabilmente è tutta una farsa.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Addio.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*


Li vuole fare scappare..era il suo piano fin dall'inizio.Per quanto mi possiate rassicurare se entro questa settimana(a 7 giorni dalla fine dell'esclusiva) non sento notizie certe ed importanti che ceda allora mi metto il cuore in pace.E guarderà l'Nba e Premier con molta gioia.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Giugno 2016)

Io sono sempre più pessimista.
Purtroppo Berlusconi è imprevedibile, per non dire altro...


----------



## Gabry (8 Giugno 2016)

Con Berlusconi all'ospedale ho dubbi su qualsiasi notizia.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Certo che sti giornalisti ricamano meglio di mia nonna....


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Quale altro paletto avrà tirato fuori stavolta??
Dudù mascotte del milan per i prossimi 20 anni?????


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Fosse vero sarebbe da manicomio. Ma come altri hanno già detto, sarebbe interessante che la stampa riportasse le fonti, perché così sembrano più supposizioni che altro. Da dove provengono le cifre? Gli accordi sui ruoli di Galliani e Barbara? La presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi? L'essere "sconcertati"? Per me, senza fonti attendibili e riferite, si tratta di chiacchiere da bar.

Ricordiamoci che siamo a campionati finiti, l'Europeo ancora non è iniziato e questa gente ogni giorno deve riempire pagine e pagine senza avere un tubo di notizia reale.


----------



## IronJaguar (8 Giugno 2016)

Ennesimo articolo spazzatura come il 99 per cento di quelli che stanno uscendo da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Fosse vero sarebbe da manicomio. Ma come altri hanno già detto, sarebbe interessante che la stampa riportasse le fonti, perché così sembrano più supposizioni che altro. Da dove provengono le cifre? Gli accordi sui ruoli di Galliani e Barbara? La presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi? L'essere "sconcertati"? Per me, senza fonti attendibili e riferite, si tratta di chiacchiere da bar.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che siamo a campionati finiti, l'Europeo ancora non è iniziato e questa gente ogni giorno deve riempire pagine e pagine senza avere un tubo di notizia reale.



Ma infatti sono chiacchiere senza fondamento, senza fonti, senza virgolettati, senza FATTI.

Da ritiro della licenza, devono marcire sotto i ponti quelli che fanno articoli simili.
Indegni.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Continue uscite? Eccerto.. In campagna elettorale! Ma mi sembra che lui non parli del Milan da sabato! Quindi.. "Continue uscite"?? Ma quando mai!
Corriere... corriere.. Ma cosa scrivi!!

Stiamo prendendo tutti una bella lezione di giornalismo in questi mesi.


----------



## mistergao (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Questa più che una notizia è un insieme di deduzioni. Non è detto che siano sbagliate, anzi sarebbe sensato se fossero giuste (se io fossi nei cinesi mi sarei già stancato da mò) ma sono deduzioni giornalistiche, le notizie stanno altrove.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Mah, messa così la cosa non ha nessun senso, però girano troppe voci negative, e archiviarle come semplice malanimo o invidia dei media non ha altrettanto senso, anche perchè in questi anni hanno avuto mille occasioni limpide per attaccare la società Milan e non lo hanno mai fatto.

Pertanto nel mio cervellino sto cercando di formulare delle teorie alternative, 
una di queste è che in realtà la cordata cinese non sia poi così "attraente" come prospettato, 
ora si dice che molti dei nomi big usciti non siano realmente presenti, pertanto questo teatrino potrebbe essere creato ad arte in maniera tale che Berlusconi un domani dica: 
"sapete che io ho preteso garanzie fino all'ultimo in quanto non mi convincevano, ma poi la pressione dei tifosi mi ha obbligato a vendere.... 
e ancora una volta scaricherebbe ad altri le responsabilità dell'ennesima porcata...

Anche perchè questo consorzio avrebbe avuto senso solo se vi fosse stato direttamente dietro il governo cinese, ma il fatto che anche altri investitori stiano comprando in serie A lo farebbe escludere, in quanto non credo avrebbe senso una concorrenza interna.


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco una cosa, possibile che per la stampa non ci sia un codice penale per far pagare i colpevoli?
> 
> Qualcuno mente spudoratamente, non so chi, se quelli che vedono la trattativa in modo positivo, o quelli che la vedono in negativo.
> 
> ...


manca la cultura del lavoro e deila qualità dl servizio


----------



## anakyn101 (8 Giugno 2016)

Il megalomane non venderà mai. In fondo ognuno di noi lo ha sempre saputo questo. L'unica persona che può avere una qualche influenza sull'esito finale è solo sua figlia Marina. Se le cose rimarranno così il Milan raccoglierà figuraccia dopo figuraccia e sarà venduto in un secondo momento il prossimo anno for peanuts. Che senso di profonda tristezza.


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi però prendere per buoni e affidabili solo quelli che ci piacciono, che parlano di cessione praticamente fatta, di cordate multimiliardarie, di cifre pazzesche sul mercato, non va bene.
Rischiamo di farci ancora più del male.
Perché uomini tanto ricchi dovrebbero coalizzarsi per comprarci?
Ne basterebbe uno no?
Ho un sacco di dubbi che mi rendono ansioso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però prendere per buoni e affidabili solo quelli che ci piacciono, che parlano di cessione praticamente fatta, di cordate multimiliardarie, di cifre pazzesche sul mercato, non va bene.
> Rischiamo di farci ancora più del male.
> Perché uomini tanto ricchi dovrebbero coalizzarsi per comprarci?
> Ne basterebbe uno no?
> Ho un sacco di dubbi che mi rendono ansioso.



Ma infatti, sappiamo tutti com'è la stampa italiana, ma bollare come fuffa ogni singola notizia quando quasi tutti sono concordi... per me non è costruttivo... è la stessa cosa di lamentarsi in continuazione, è un atteggiamento sbagliato allo stesso modo.

Le fonti negative cominciano a essere troppe a mio avviso e tira una brutta aria, inutile negare. Possiamo ancora sperare e nulla è perduto, ma senza metterci troppo le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.


----------



## Milanista 87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Mi sorprende vedere la sorpresa sulla stampa sportiva italiana
Guardate che è la stessa stampa che ha fatto dire a Romagnoli di essere come Nesta (mai detta ma il titolo lo diceva ) e a Melo che voleva rompere Higuain ( idem come per Alessio )
In quanto alla cessione io francamente non riesco a capire i pessimisti fino al midollo ma nemmeno gli ottimisti 
Ma scusate ma vi rendete che il 15 Luglio sarebbe un mega ritardo ?


----------



## IronJaguar (8 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano dovrebbe dare un aggiornamento verso mezzogiorno a quanto ha scritto su twitter.
Un utente gli ha chiesto : "good news?" e lui ha risposto: "news.." 

Io comunque continuo a non dare credito né all'una né all'altra fazione, attendo tranquillo né ottimista né pessimista, è ancora una fase per cui per forza di cose nessuno sa a che punto realmente siano perché non vanno certo a dirlo a loro.

EDIT: Campopiano ha scritto che aggiornerà dopo le 13.


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Giugno 2016)

Inizia a intravedersi che è tutto un altarino. Una finta, come fu per Bee. Abilmente costruita.


----------



## bambagias (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*


.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io voglio sapere su quali basi dicono questo.
> 
> I cinesi sono venuti a dire a lui che sono "sconcertati"?
> 
> Io davvero mi stupisco sempre di piu del giornalismo italiano



Come siamo sconcertati noi dall'arroganza e dalla stupidità di quel vecchio pazzo, penso lo siano pure loro. Berlusconi sta avendo un atteggiamento fuori da ogni logica


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Inizia a intravedersi che è tutto un altarino. Una finta, come fu per Bee. Abilmente costruita.


Qualcuno di questa cordata si è mai esposto in prima persona o con un comunicato?
Si leggono solo nomi e miliardi.
Quasi come un volerci prima portare fra le stelle per poi farci cadere.
Non ci sto più.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di questa cordata si è mai esposto in prima persona o con un comunicato?
> Si leggono solo nomi e miliardi.
> Quasi come un volerci prima portare fra le stelle per poi farci cadere.
> Non ci sto più.



Galatiolo ha un curriculum e una reputazione che non può rovinare organizzando un teatrino solo per fare un favore a Berlusconi. La cordata esiste sicuramente. L'eventuale altarino se lo organizza da solo Berlusconi... ormai della reputazione lui se ne sbatte le balle... Sono anni che prende in giro una nazione intera e qualche volta pure le altre.. figuriamoci cosa gliene frega se a sto giro a farne le spese sarà Galatiolo e i cinesi
Il problema più grosso è che lui sta affondando e si porta dietro anche la storia del Milan. Ormai siamo una barzelletta a causa sua. Se questo pazzo fa saltare questa trattativa, con le modalità che sta mettendo in atto, penso che nessuno verrà più a bussare alla nostra porta. Nessuno vorrà mettere in gioco tempo e risorse per trattare con un buffone.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sono chiacchiere senza fondamento, senza fonti, senza virgolettati, senza FATTI.
> 
> Da ritiro della licenza, devono marcire sotto i ponti quelli che fanno articoli simili.
> Indegni.



Quando le notizie sono positive, non vedo richieste di fonti e virgolettati, o di ritiri di licenze


----------



## fra29 (8 Giugno 2016)

Però assurdo la linea editoriale di CdS.. con Campo piano che sembra avere agganci continuano a far scrivere Guadagno, Fedele, ecc che hanno versioni discordanti con Pasquale..
Anche io ho il forte sospetto del teatRino, di trattativa "immaginaria".. l'unica cosa che non capisco è perché non si avvicina a noi mai una società tipo Suning, forte, chiara.. sempre trattative articolate, impossibili..


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando le notizie sono positive, non vedo richieste di fonti e virgolettati, o di ritiri di licenze



Una parte del male ce lo stiamo facendo da soli.
Dando per scontate le news positive, anche se improbabili.
Fra l'altro senza la benché minima prova.
I cinesi dell'In**** andarono a San Siro.
Questi non si sono mai visti, ne hanno mai rilasciato dichiarazioni, e vengono messi nel listone della cordata con i loro bei miliardi.
Ma vi pare normale tirare fuori tutti questi soldi senza mai venire in Italia?
Ci illudono, e noi ci cadiamo, di nuovo, dopo appena un anno.


----------



## Milanista 87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando le notizie sono positive, non vedo richieste di fonti e virgolettati, o di ritiri di licenze



Infatti , deve valere per tutti e due i casi . 
A me pare annaspino tutti un po caso , d'altronde non si sa nulla della cordata e su chi sia dietro 
La totale mancanza di trasparenza è sotto gli occhi di tutti .
Ma per molti questo è normale 
Come ho già scritto , Galatioto ha parlato al Corriere della Sera di trattativa difficile e pure Gacinkoff 
E adesso si parla di chiusura il 15 luglio (parlo definitiva )
Ma se il ritiro inizia il giorno 8 ?
Ci sono troppe cose che non tornano
Palese che Di Stefano e C. Parlino a caso ma palese pure che non ci sono ragioni che dicano di chiusura sicura , anzi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Giugno 2016)

La vendita della minoranza significherebbe tirare a campare con Fininvest, Berlusconi e il condom per chissà quanti anni ancora. Questo farabutto vuole tenersi il Milan fino a quando non avrà distrutto il suo giocattolo.


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però assurdo la linea editoriale di CdS.. con Campo piano che sembra avere agganci continuano a far scrivere Guadagno, Fedele, ecc che hanno versioni discordanti con Pasquale..
> Anche io ho il forte sospetto del teatRino, di trattativa "immaginaria".. l'unica cosa che non capisco è perché non si avvicina a noi mai una società tipo Suning, forte, chiara.. sempre trattative articolate, impossibili..


Semplicemente non vogliono fare figuracce esponendosi.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Galatiolo ha un curriculum e una reputazione che non può rovinare organizzando un teatrino solo per fare un favore a Berlusconi. La cordata esiste sicuramente. L'eventuale altarino se lo organizza da solo Berlusconi... ormai della reputazione lui se ne sbatte le balle... Sono anni che prende in giro una nazione intera e qualche volta pure le altre.. figuriamoci cosa gliene frega se a sto giro a farne le spese sarà Galatiolo e i cinesi
> Il problema più grosso è che lui sta affondando e si porta dietro anche la storia del Milan. Ormai siamo una barzelletta a causa sua. Se questo pazzo fa saltare questa trattativa, con le modalità che sta mettendo in atto, penso che nessuno verrà più a bussare alla nostra porta. Nessuno vorrà mettere in gioco tempo e risorse per trattare con un buffone.



Il problema è uno: ha preso in giro noi E la cordata.

I cinesi e gli avvocati di Fininvest hanno perso un bel po di soldi durante questo preliminare....questi scappano e depennano Berlusconi a vita.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però assurdo la linea editoriale di CdS.. con Campo piano che sembra avere agganci continuano a far scrivere Guadagno, Fedele, ecc che hanno versioni discordanti con Pasquale..
> Anche io ho il forte sospetto del teatRino, di trattativa "immaginaria".. l'unica cosa che non capisco è perché non si avvicina a noi mai una società tipo Suning, forte, chiara.. sempre trattative articolate, impossibili..



Concordo.

Ma non parlare di Suning....qui alcuni dicono che sono dei pezzenti........rispetto ai nostri........ai nostri chi?


----------



## Carlo (8 Giugno 2016)

Con il calcio è difficile guadagnarci. Però al proprietario presidente dà moltissima visibilità e questo può dare molta soddisfazione.
Ma con una cordata è tutto più diffcile. Una volta scelto un numero uno, chi ci mette dei soldi senza ritorno di immagine che entusiasmo può avere?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Una parte del male ce lo stiamo facendo da soli.
> Dando per scontate le news positive, anche se improbabili.
> Fra l'altro senza la benché minima prova.
> I cinesi dell'In**** andarono a San Siro.
> ...



Si ma stavolta ho chiuso. Non so tu - voi - ma se non va in porto ci metto una pietra sopra e via. Mi rimarranno i ricordi ma lo stillicidio non fa per il sottoscritto


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

Mettiamola così: Oggi è mercoledì, poi domani sarà giovedì e come preventivato dal martedì al giovedì avrebbero sparato notizie negative.

IlSole24Ore, non la Gazzetta dello Sport o il Corriere dello Sport ha pubblicato una notizia secondo la quale i contratti sono in corso di redazione e sopratutto Berlusconi è in ospedale. Quindi siccome io credo più al Sole24Ore (giornale economico/finanziario) piuttosto che ad un giornale sportivo che un giorno scrive "Milan bloccato Emery" ed il giorno dopo scrive "Psg bloccato Emery Milan beffato".

Quindi aspettate venerdì e vediamo che notizie usciranno. Intanto vi ricordo che Berlusconi è in ospedale.


----------



## varvez (8 Giugno 2016)

Differenze con l'Inter c'è ne sono. Prezzo da pagare, interlocutore e gruppo di società contro una solamente. È chiaro che le tempistiche possono essere diverse, personalmente credo che Berlusconi non abbia intenzione di vendere ma che voglia seguire le ragioni dei conti naturalmente a modo suo


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

varvez ha scritto:


> Differenze con l'Inter c'è ne sono. Prezzo da pagare, interlocutore e gruppo di società contro una solamente. È chiaro che le tempistiche possono essere diverse, personalmente credo che Berlusconi non abbia intenzione di vendere ma che voglia seguire le ragioni dei conti naturalmente a modo suo



Le tempistiche non sono diverse, l'unica differenza è che Berlusconi lo fa per avere visibilità, quindi ha messo in piazza ogni cosa pur di far parlare di se, Tohir non ha bisogno di visibilità.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

Aspetto la news di Campopiano delle 13, comunque mi pare ovvio anche dai suoi tweet che tira una brutta aria.


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Si ma stavolta ho chiuso. Non so tu - voi - ma se non va in porto ci metto una pietra sopra e via. Mi rimarranno i ricordi ma lo stillicidio non fa per il sottoscritto


Io le partite continuerò a guardarle.
Mi prendono in giro?
Non posso farne a meno.
Finita la partita spengo e se ne parla la settimana dopo.
Mi limiterò a commentare con gli amici solo il campo.


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Aspetto la news di Campopiano delle 13.



.


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

varvez ha scritto:


> Differenze con l'Inter c'è ne sono. Prezzo da pagare, interlocutore e gruppo di società contro una solamente. È chiaro che le tempistiche possono essere diverse, personalmente credo che Berlusconi non abbia intenzione di vendere ma che voglia seguire le ragioni dei conti naturalmente a modo suo



La differenza è che Thoir voleva vendere, ed è una persona seria.
Trovati compratori si sono accordati.


----------



## varvez (8 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Thoir voleva vendere, ed è una persona seria.
> Trovati compratori si sono accordati.



Infatti ho scritto: interlocutore


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Thoir voleva vendere, ed è una persona seria.
> Trovati compratori si sono accordati.



.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Aspetto la news di Campopiano delle 13, comunque mi pare ovvio anche dai suoi tweet che tira una brutta aria.



E' cambiato totalmente il registro dei suoi tweet. Bruttissima aria direi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando le notizie sono positive, non vedo richieste di fonti e virgolettati, o di ritiri di licenze



Ma infatti io me ne frego anche di quelle positive, mi fido solo di Campopiano che si è guadagnato fiducia e ha chiaramente agganci importanti.

Poi ora a quanto pare anche Pagni e Festa si stanno dimostrando affidabili, visto che a parte le cifre coincidono con quello che dice pasquale (che infatti si è detto d'accordo con loro).
Il resto, positivo o negativo che sia, è basato sul nulla.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Più che una cessione di una squadra di calcio è diventata uno stillicidio questa storia.. Un gioco al massacro.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Aspetto la news di Campopiano delle 13, comunque mi pare ovvio anche dai suoi tweet che tira una brutta aria.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' cambiato totalmente il registro dei suoi tweet. Bruttissima aria direi.



Non ho la possibilità di leggere dall'ufficio, é davvero così pessimista anche lui?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non ho la possibilità di leggere dall'ufficio, é davvero così pessimista anche lui?



Non si espone, e dal tono dei tweet non sembra molto ottimista. Aspettiamo e vediamo cosa scrive.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Giugno 2016)

Io sto pessimismo di campopiano non lo vedo onestamente.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando le notizie sono positive, non vedo richieste di fonti e virgolettati, o di ritiri di licenze



L'ho chiesto per cercare di mantenere la salute mentale, solitamente escluso campopiano non mi fido neanche x le buone notizie e tendo a credere sempre alle pessime, quindi ora volevo essere sicuro


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non si espone, e dal tono dei tweet non sembra molto ottimista. Aspettiamo e vediamo cosa scrive.



Non si espone praticamente mai se non ha notizie sicure, quindi non è detto che sia un male, sentiamo.che ha da dire


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non si espone praticamente mai se non ha notizie sicure, quindi non è detto che sia un male, sentiamo.che ha da dire



Nono, credimi, ha un tono completamente diverso.....vediamo dai.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La vendita della minoranza significherebbe tirare a campare con Fininvest, Berlusconi e il condom per chissà quanti anni ancora. Questo farabutto vuole tenersi il Milan fino a quando non avrà distrutto il suo giocattolo.



Non esiste nessuna vendita della minoranza.

Esistono, invece, i capitali di rientro. E sarebbe una roba DRAMMATICA.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nono, credimi, ha un tono completamente diverso.....vediamo dai.


Più che altro, parere mio, mi sembra solo anche lui stanco dei cambi d'umore di Berlusconi perché così facendo sembra sbugiardarlo.. Nel senso che quando gli arriva una parola "è quasi fatta" lui sembra con il tono più felice nei tweet, ma neanche due giorni dopo Berlusconi cambia idea e poi passa lui per quello che dice boiate quando invece non è vero..perciò ora ci va più cauto..


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nono, credimi, ha un tono completamente diverso.....vediamo dai.



A me non sembra avere un tono diverso, sembra avere il tono di uno che si è visto attaccare per Emery e giustamente ora inizia ad andarci più "cauto" con le dichiarazioni. 

Per il resto, Festa scrive su IlSole24Ore, non scrive sulla Gazzetta. Quindi essendo due testate diverse sia adl punto di vista del target dei lettori, che per la provenienza delle voci (e quindi attendibilità di chi scrive), credo più alle notizie che appaiono su IlSole, piuttosto che a quelle dei quotidiani sportivi. 

Che poi non stiano ogni giorno a scrivere "la trattativa prosegue" per non far andare in paranoia i tifosi, è anche giusto, anche perchè cosa dovrebbero scrivere "come ieri gli studi legali proseguono a redigere i contratti"? Dai su...

Le notizie negative escono ogni giorno, perchè è facile inventarne di nuove, basta inserire il condizionale nell'articolo ed è fatto, poi Berlusconi dà gli spunti e giustamente fa lavorare tutti. Ma per il resto, io sono molto tranquillo al riguardo, questi affari non si chiudono all'ultimo secondo e se c'è stata un'esclusiva, è perchè tutti erano d'accordo su tutto...


----------



## Il Genio (8 Giugno 2016)

Anch'io sono sconcertato.
Sconcertato di leggere/sentire sempre le solite 4 caxxate scritte dallo sconosciuto di turno (non mi stupirei che questo è un passacarte di cane fedele).
Sconcertato dalla depressione dilagante
Sconcertato da chi non esita di darci contro


----------



## Il Genio (8 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] basta con questi post.

Rispetta le idee altrui. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



Messa così sembra più un racconto horror che un aggiornamento sulla trattativa. Ma se devo essere sincero ormai mi aspetto di tutto da Berlusconi, nel dubbio meglio prepararsi al peggio.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma c'è bisogno di affidarsi ai giornalisti? Ragà non prostituite il vostro cervello. Che ne sanno i giornalisti di cosa sta succedendo negli uffici di questa cordata e in fininvest?
Io resto della mia idea: too big to fail. E' roba troppo grossa.
La cessione avverrà. STOP.
E in ogni caso sapevamo da un mese che bisognava aspettare il 15. Non riuscite ad aspettare?

Il sistema della stampa è abituata ad usare la figura del "termometro" che sale e scende, per poter tenere l'attenzione focalizzata su un argomento. Non tutti i giorni si possono avere notizie su un determinato fatto.
Fidatevi di chi studia i media.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] basta con questi post.
> 
> Rispetta le idee altrui. Ultimo avvertimento.



Vacci piano con le parole...potrei portarti mille esempi di come sia cambiato il registro di Campopiano.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna vendita della minoranza.
> 
> Esistono, invece, i capitali di rientro. E sarebbe una roba DRAMMATICA.



Concordo...


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2016)

Niente voi proprio non capite


*LEGGETE *

http://www.milanworld.net/rispetto-per-chi-posta-le-notizie-per-favore-vt23427.html#post975944


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma c'è bisogno di affidarsi ai giornalisti? Ragà non prostituite il vostro cervello. Che ne sanno i giornalisti di cosa sta succedendo negli uffici di questa cordata e in fininvest?
> Io resto della mia idea: too big to fail. E' roba troppo grossa.
> La cessione avverrà. STOP.
> E in ogni caso sapevamo da un mese che bisognava aspettare il 15. Non riuscite ad aspettare?
> ...



Concordo, se proprio non ce la fate e vivete per terra vicino a pozze di sangue tra un paio di giorni iniziano gli europei.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma c'è bisogno di affidarsi ai giornalisti? Ragà non prostituite il vostro cervello. Che ne sanno i giornalisti di cosa sta succedendo negli uffici di questa cordata e in fininvest?
> Io resto della mia idea: too big to fail. E' roba troppo grossa.
> La cessione avverrà. STOP.
> E in ogni caso sapevamo da un mese che bisognava aspettare il 15. Non riuscite ad aspettare?
> ...



Concordo totalmente su quasi tutto, non sono così positivo sul si ma che la stampa non ne sappia proprio nulla mi pare chiaro da sempre.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Questa più che una notizia è un insieme di deduzioni. Non è detto che siano sbagliate, anzi sarebbe sensato se fossero giuste (se io fossi nei cinesi mi sarei già stancato da mò) ma sono deduzioni giornalistiche, le notizie stanno altrove.



Esattamente quello che scrivi. 

Unico appunto: chi fa affari non cambia certo umore per la battuta di un 80enne che fa ancora politica.. questa per me, se la trattativa esiste ancora, è veramente una non notizia.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Ridendo e scherzando(neanche troppo) è passato un mese dalla firma dell'esclusiva....già...un mese che scleriamo..
E purtroppo in questo lasso di tempo a detta di Gancikoff la trattativa è ancora difficile...
Tutti che aspettano il SI del capetto...che però non ha assolutamente voglia di farsi da parte e gli son bastati 4 ******* al suo comizio ad urlargli di non vendere per fargli cambiare idea.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*


Mi pare ovvio che alla fine di questa storia qualche giornalista avrà preso una cantonata clamorosa, che siano gli ottimisti nella riuscita della trattativa o i pessimisti cronici. Ed è inaccettabile, viene a mancare l'etica qui. E per un giornalista è fondamentale.
Stiamo a vedere, la sensazione è che molti giornali stiano cavalcando l'onda dei recenti avvenimenti senza avere uno stralcio di fonte. Tuttavia ciò non toglie che quel pazzo di SB abbia forti dubbi.

Ah, un'altra cosa: si è detto che molti dei gruppi cinesi nominati non sono nella cordata. Campopiano ha dato per scontato (affermando di avere le prove e di esserne assolutamente convinto) che Robin Li fosse presente. Anche in questo caso ci sono linee di pensiero fin troppo diversificate. E questo è inaccettabile. 
Solo il 15 sapremo realmente cosa sta succedendo


----------



## malos (8 Giugno 2016)

Il 15 is coming...il resto è fuffa nel bene e nel male. 

Piccolo appunto, i giornalisti dovrebbero fare una statua al berlusca, come fa scrivere/interpretare lui....è il top almeno in quello. Ci credo che parteggino tutti per l'ItalBrocchi


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Il problema è che è orgoglioso e megalomane ai livelli di Napoleone..si sente un Dio,un prescelto e nessuno può dirli cosa fare.Il suo pensiero è''Il Milan è mio,solo mio e voi non contate nulla''


----------



## siioca (8 Giugno 2016)

Sbaglio o la storia del socio di minoranza la uscita ieri Pellegatti?


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o la storia del socio di minoranza la uscita ieri Pellegatti?



Fedele e Pellegatti.
Guardacaso.


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2016)

Il socio di minoranza


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Domanda: se entro domenica non ci sono notizione certe e ricorrenti su firme imminenti cosa penserete?
Secondo me questa settimana è decisiva...o si sa qualcosa oppure ciao ciao Milan...


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Domanda: se entro domenica non ci sono notizione certe e ricorrenti su firme imminenti cosa penserete?
> Secondo me questa settimana è decisiva...o si sa qualcosa oppure ciao ciao Milan...



secondo me la decisiva è la prossima non questa. dal 13 fino al dopo ballottaggi.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Domanda: se entro domenica non ci sono notizione certe e ricorrenti su firme imminenti cosa penserete?
> Secondo me questa settimana è decisiva...o si sa qualcosa oppure ciao ciao Milan...



A me fa già strano che ad una settimana dalla fine dell'esclusiva non si abbia CON CERTEZZA non dico tutti e 7 ma almeno UN NOME, uno, che sia uscito allo scoperto della cordata. Uno solo. Vedi un po' te..


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Domanda: se entro domenica non ci sono notizione certe e ricorrenti su firme imminenti cosa penserete?
> Secondo me questa settimana è decisiva...o si sa qualcosa oppure ciao ciao Milan...



è tutto così confuso che potrebbe voler dire tutto come potrebbe non voler dire nulla, certo, in 5 giorni le notizie in giro ci danno per morti e sepolti, ma come sempre si smentiscono da soli, pure tra giornalisti della stessa testata, quindi per ora restiamo calmi e vediamo, ad oggi nessuno sa davvero cosa succede, io mi fido di campopiano, ho deciso per questa linea e la seguirò fino in fondo, se poi pure lui dirà che è finita mi rassegnerò, tanto, giorno in più giorno in meno cambia poco


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> secondo me la decisiva è la prossima non questa. dal 13 fino al dopo ballottaggi.



Secondo me sta storia dei ballottaggi non regge...potevano aspettare fino alle elezioni di giugno per fare un piacere ma per un ballottaggio su una città mi vien da ridere.Mi sembra una sciocchezza.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me fa già strano che ad una settimana dalla fine dell'esclusiva non si abbia CON CERTEZZA non dico tutti e 7 ma almeno UN NOME, uno, che sia uscito allo scoperto della cordata. Uno solo. Vedi un po' te..



Puzza parecchio la cosa...sempre di più...


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta storia dei ballottaggi non regge...potevano aspettare fino alle elezioni di giugno per fare un piacere ma per un ballottaggio su una città mi vien da ridere.Mi sembra una sciocchezza.



Parliamo però della città della squadra in questione, cosa da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Domanda: se entro domenica non ci sono notizione certe e ricorrenti su firme imminenti cosa penserete?
> Secondo me questa settimana è decisiva...o si sa qualcosa oppure ciao ciao Milan...



Fino ai ballottaggi io conservo la fiammella, senza però farmi grosse illusioni. Ma da quella data in poi, basta davvero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

Che gelo, brrrrr


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me fa già strano che ad una settimana dalla fine dell'esclusiva non si abbia CON CERTEZZA non dico tutti e 7 ma almeno UN NOME, uno, che sia uscito allo scoperto della cordata. Uno solo. Vedi un po' te..



Questa potrebbe essere una cosa positiva, gente che lavora bene e sottotraccia, senza teatrini o spam compulsivo su Instagram.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parliamo però della città della squadra in questione, cosa da non sottovalutare.



Si ma è una trattativa da 700 milioni e non possono perdere tempo...Possibili allenatori e giocatori bloccati possono andare da qualunque altra parte nel frattempo perchè non basta la parola che la cessione si farà,vogliono vedere l'ufficialità...che per colpa di uno stupido ballottaggio non avverrà prima del 20...non ci credo.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma è una trattativa da 700 milioni e non possono perdere tempo...Possibili allenatori e giocatori bloccati possono andare da qualunque altra parte nel frattempo perchè non basta la parola che la cessione si farà,vogliono vedere l'ufficialità...che per colpa di uno stupido ballottaggio non avverrà prima del 20...non ci credo.



il rischio c'è, ma ora come ora a me interessano solo 2 cose, che poi alla fine con collegate, ovvero cessione e pellegrini, se arriva davvero pellegrini la cessione è certa, poi il mercato nell'anno delle competizioni internazionali "comincia" sempre più tardi del solito, quindi non strappiamoci i capelli per adesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco una cosa, possibile che per la stampa non ci sia un codice penale per far pagare i colpevoli?
> 
> Qualcuno mente spudoratamente, non so chi, se quelli che vedono la trattativa in modo positivo, o quelli che la vedono in negativo.
> 
> ...



Sono 20 anni che ti mento quotidiane te sulla politica ( Vedi Renzie ) il calcio è il problema minore .


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il rischio c'è, ma ora come ora a me interessano solo 2 cose, che poi alla fine con collegate, ovvero cessione e pellegrini, se arriva davvero pellegrini la cessione è certa, poi il mercato nell'anno delle competizioni internazionali "comincia" sempre più tardi del solito, quindi non strappiamoci i capelli per adesso



Comincia tardi per quelli che vanno all'europeo di solito..ma metti caso che i cinesi avessero in testa Dani alves convincedolo pagandolo il doppio della juve capisci che in tutte queste incertezze scelga la juve per non rimanere col cerinoin mano...lo stesso discorso vale per pjanic benatia ecc ecc..stesso discorso oer emery,a cui saranno arrivate le parole di berlusconi..


----------



## Casnop (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Fonte attendibile o no?


No. Inviterei tutti a prendere con molta circospezione resoconti giornalistici che non danno prova concreta che le informazioni riportate siano state riscontrate. Il giornalismo di impressione è inesistente. Qui stanno tutti a cercare spasmodicamente l'identità di questi signori, e Guadagno è in grado di riportarne addirittura i sentimenti di sconcerto? Facesse i nomi, altrimenti c'è un nome: chiacchiere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma quale fretta..... 
L allenatore già c'è ed è in casa. Basta un rinnovo.
I rinnovi agli amici giocatori sono già stati fatti.
Due tre giocatori con una spesa di una cinquantina di milioni e la squadra è pronta per il 10 luglio.

Ma quale fretta.... È già tutto pronto.
Brocchi in panchina 
Zapata Montolivo al rinnovo

Pavoletti vazques et voilà. 

Niente programmazione. Nessuna fretta.

E noi vomiteremo la bile dall ano.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Comincia tardi per quelli che vanno all'europeo di solito..ma metti caso che i cinesi avessero in testa Dani alves convincedolo pagandolo il doppio della juve capisci che in tutte queste incertezze scelga la juve per non rimanere col cerinoin mano...lo stesso discorso vale per pjanic benatia ecc ecc..



vero anche questo, io però credo che qualcuno sarà già stato "prenotato" per la cessione avvenuta, se poi non avverrà sceglieranno altri lidi, poi ovviamente sta al giocatore decidere se aspettare o meno


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> No. Inviterei tutti a prendere con molta circospezione resoconti giornalistici che non danno prova concreta che le informazioni riportate siano state riscontrate. Il giornalismo di impressione è inesistente. Qui stanno tutti a cercare spasmodicamente l'identità di questi signori, e Guadagno è in grado di riportarne addirittura i sentimenti di sconcerto? Facesse i nomi, altrimenti c'è un nome: chiacchiere.


In effetti è quello che ho pensato anche io.
Come fanno a dire di essere sconcertati se non sanno neanche chi siano.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta stamattina il Corriere dello Sport, a firma Pietro Guadagno, è sceso il *gelo tra Berlusconi e i cinesi*. La "temperatura della trattativa" è arrivata, negli ultimi giorni, sotto lo zero.
> E' tutto legato agli *umori di Berlusconi*, che ha dubbi pesanti sul vendere il Milan. La stesura del contratto preliminare può anche andare avanti, ma non è detto che Berlusconi accetti.
> D'altra parte, anche gli investitori *cinesi ormai sono sconcertati*. Sia per la nota battuta offensiva di Berlusconi, che Galatioto ha cercato di giustificare, ma soprattutto per le continue* uscite pubbliche di Berlusconi *sul dubbio sui futuri investimenti. I cinesi hanno infatti messo sul piatto già un miliardo e mezzo, garantito investimenti per campagne acquisti, settore commerciale e stadio. E hanno garantito 3 anni di presidenza onoraria a Berlusconi, un futuro per la figlia Barbara e che Galliani si occupi del prossimo mercato. Sono sconcertati quindi dalle richieste di altre garanzie. Ma a Berlusconi comunque non basta.
> Intanto i figli insistono, ma lui non vuole fare la fine di Moratti e scomparire dal suo club.
> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> No. Inviterei tutti a prendere con molta circospezione resoconti giornalistici che non danno prova concreta che le informazioni riportate siano state riscontrate. Il giornalismo di impressione è inesistente. Qui stanno tutti a cercare spasmodicamente l'identità di questi signori, e Guadagno è in grado di riportarne addirittura i sentimenti di sconcerto? Facesse i nomi, altrimenti c'è un nome: chiacchiere.



continuerò a ripeterlo fino alla fine, i tuoi commenti e quelli di [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] mi mettono tranquillità, non tanto la certezza della cessione, ma analizzate le notizie con lucidità, cosa che a me proprio non riesce, almeno non corro il rischio di impazzire prima del tempo


----------



## anakyn101 (8 Giugno 2016)

Che giornate..


----------



## mabadi (8 Giugno 2016)

ma perchè Campopiano non scrive nulla aveva promesso un aggiornamento in mattinata?


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma perchè Campopiano non scrive nulla aveva promesso un aggiornamento in mattinata?



alle 13 ha detto che avrebbe scritto nel pomeriggio perchè ha delle robe da finire, pazientiamo


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma perchè Campopiano non scrive nulla aveva promesso un aggiornamento in mattinata?



scriverà pomeriggio ha detto, in ogni caso cerchiamo di non pendere dalle sue labbra....


----------



## daframax (8 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma perchè Campopiano non scrive nulla aveva promesso un aggiornamento in mattinata?



Poco dopo le 13 ha risposto così ad un utente che glielo chiedeva:



> no, dopo, sto raccogliendo tutte le informazioni necessarie...


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Leggo che può saltare tutto per colpa di Galliani.
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] o riporti le notizie complete o non scrivere nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

C'è addirittura gelo. Io attendo settimana prossima, altroché.


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Leggo che può saltare tutto per colpa di Galliani.



Sempre pensato che lui rappresenta uno dei motivi per cui il nano non venderà mai.


----------



## malos (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Leggo che può saltare tutto per colpa di Galliani.



Non credo ma nel dubbio... Un maledetto condor sta sempre bene.


----------



## TheZio (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scriverà pomeriggio ha detto, in ogni caso cerchiamo di non pendere dalle sue labbra....



L ultima volta che hanno dato tutti contro Campopiano, subito dopo c è stata l esclusiva.. Speriamo si ripeta anche stavolta..


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

*TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Leggo che può saltare tutto per colpa di Galliani.



E dove l'avresti letto? 
Galliani credo voglia rimanere al comando altri 2 anni, quindi la cessione andrebbe di traverso per primo a lui.
Ma voi ce lo vedete un Galliani con la museruola? io purtroppo no, dobbiamo sperare che la società venga venduta per inerzia, si farà perché non si può più tornare indietro.
Do per scontato che nel caso andasse male non ci saranno più investitori di un certo livello, sarebbe molto più facile tessere la tela per Galliani che avrebbe piazza pulita per fare ulteriori intrallazzi con i suoi amichetti tanto è stato appurato che la programmazione di ogni stagione non prevede il raggiungimento di nessun obbiettivo di un certo livello, se non il 6° posto, forse.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



Sinceramente ho l'impressione che sia una summa di varie sensazioni. In pratica nessuna novità.


----------



## ildemone85 (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



per loro tempo fa era tutto fatto, fonte out senza senso


----------



## kakaoo1981 (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



In questa notizia riportata manca un dettaglio che se confermato sarebbe molto importante, si parla che il consorzio cinese abbia versato 20 MLN per avere l'esclusiva della trattativi...


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



partendo dal presupposto che per me la fonte migliore è il sole 24 ore per la reputazione di questa testata giornalistica, se stanno redigendo il contratto non penso proprio che sia calato il gelo, può però essere che siano finendo di discutere il ruolo che galliani e barbara posso avere all'interno della società, almeno inizialmente. Questo non toglie che una soluzione molto probabilmente la troveranno o l'hanno già trovata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



Purtroppo credo tantissimo alla parte su Galliani. E da quando improvvisamente si sono scatenati i vari Peppini, Pellegatti e Nosotti con la loro negatività e sui dubbi di Berlusca, ho avuto pochi dubbi su chi fosse il regista.

Non credo invece alla parte sugli investimenti, quella è una panzana di Berlusconi... credo che i cinesi abbiano subito dato garanzia su questi aspetti. Tutte scuse e balle per ritardare la decisione.


----------



## fra29 (8 Giugno 2016)

Però ragazzi, da 3-4 giorni a questa parte tranne Campopiano (comunque in leggera "flessione") e l'articolo di Festa, tutte le fonti riportano la medesima conclusione: trattativa a un passo dal no. Sarà Galliani, sarà la ricerca spasmodica della news (che poi se tutti riportano la stessa cosa nemmeno fai lo scoop) ma davvero non capisco come si possa dare poca importanza a questo aspetto.
Oltretutto tutto è precipitato dopo le elezioni, cosa che avevamo più volte pronosticato..


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



Ci si preoccupa (giustamente) delle reticenza a cedere di berlusconi, ma non scordiamo mai il potere e l'influenza di galliani. Anche se lo confermassero, il geometra sa benissimo che con gente seria alla guida non potrebbe mai fare i suoi porci comodi.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



Galliani ha fatto mettere da parte la figlia, figuriamoci fargli il lavaggio del cervello per la cessione (visto che i cinesi lo vogliono silurare)


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> In questa notizia riportata manca un dettaglio che se confermato sarebbe molto importante, si parla che il consorzio cinese abbia versato 20 MLN per avere l'esclusiva della trattativi...



Coi 20 mln Silvio paga le parcelle e i costi di questo preliminare a Fininvest.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



Mamma mia, che disastro Galliani


----------



## Kaw (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*


Se queste sono davvero le condizioni poste, fai prima a dire non vendo.
Perchè non esiste in questo mondo che il venditore possa mettere tali clausole al compratore, come si può pretendere che chi subentri non debba scegliersi il proprio management, e gestire gli investimenti come meglio crede?


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Giugno 2016)

E' finita. Spiace per chi ci credeva. Alcuni hanno preso una cantonata...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*



Io comunque ancora non riesco a concepire come Berlusca possa mandare questa trattativa al macero. Significherebbe essere veramente dei criminali


----------



## anakyn101 (8 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E' finita. Spiace per chi ci credeva. Alcuni hanno preso una cantonata...



Non è mai veramente iniziata


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Giugno 2016)

:'(


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, che disastro Galliani



Non vorrei dire, ma questo qui neanche mezza parolina sulla cessione?
Possibile che questo mafiosotto non parli mai di ciò che conta veramente? lui non ha un ruolo in società? perché non dovrebbe parlare chiaramente di tutto ciò che succede di importante all'interno dell'Ac Milan?
Ma possibile che siamo così sfigati da avere ancora questi due vecchi al comando nel 2016??!??! dopo 30 anni è ancora lì, ma una volta che abbia parlato chiaramente di Milan, una.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

Si, certo.
700 milioni in ballo, il futuro dei 4 figli e della sua creatura (Fininvest) per preservare il ruolo dell'ormai ricco pre-pensionato Galliani. 
Ma facciamo i seri sù sù


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Giugno 2016)

Tranquilli, se non si vende l'anno prossimo lo stadio sarà vuoto e sarà solo contestazione. Che nessuno di questo forum, in quell'eventualità, si azzardi a mettere piede a San Siro.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, se non si vende l'anno prossimo lo stadio sarà vuoto e sarà solo contestazione. Che nessuno di questo forum, in quell'eventualità, si azzardi a mettere piede a San Siro.



Già immagino la contestazione...


----------



## Il Genio (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vacci piano con le parole...potrei portarti mille esempi di come sia cambiato il registro di Campopiano.



Scusa se ti posso aver offeso.
Sono stato ripreso anche dai moderatori.
Davvero non capisco perchè
Quali parole offensive avrei usato?


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*


Secondo me più che dibattere sul contenuto delle news che lascia il tempo che trova (poco), direi che ci dovremmo chiedere: cui prodest? Perché negli ultimi giorni chi è vicino alla società sta facendo uscire continue voci di rottura? Lasciate fuori la politica che non c’entra nulla. Se il nano volesse sfruttare la cessione per fini elettorali, i suoi amici direbbero che si è finalmente deciso a cedere salvo poi rimangiarsi tutto il giorno dopo i ballottaggi. E lo sanno benissimo che se non vende i tifosi si incazzeranno (Fedele lo ripete ossessivamente in ogni pezzo). 

Se Berlusconi avesse già deciso di non vendere, non si parlerebbe di dubbi e ripensamenti. Si direbbe che la trattativa salterà e fine della storia. Invece è un festival di condizionali e distinguo. Io credo che Berlusconi sia sinceramente combattuto, del resto fosse per lui manco avrebbe firmato l’esclusiva a trattare, e voglia che si sappia. Così come vuole rendere note le sue battaglie per evitare un effetto Thohir anche al Milan (ricordate cosa disse dell’indonesiano un anno fa?). In questo modo comunque vada avrà le spalle coperte. Se vince la linea familiare /Fininvest (vedi alla voce Confalonieri) si racconterà dell’ennessimo atto eroico del presidente che ha rinunciato all’ultimo affetto ed ha preteso garanzie impegnative dai cinesi prima di cedere la sua creatura. Se invece farà di testa sua e follemente dirà no alla cessione, i giornalai di corte racconteranno che i cinesi non si volevano impegnare e per questo dopo due settimane di dubbi amletici e terribili Berlusconi ha preferito continuare con l’ItalMilan. 

Ma state sereni…Vedo molto più probabile la prima ipotesi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

La contestazione sarà al max uno striscione!! Ormai son tutti venduti in Curva


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*


Pensavo che fosse l'anno buono, ma a questo punto mi rassegno a vedere un Milan peggiore dello scorso anno. Ci indirizziamo sempre di più verso L'Ital-Milan, che se funzionasse sarebbe davvero apprezzabile, ma non funzionerà sia perché allo stato attuale i migliori italiani in circolazione non ce li possiamo permettere e sia perché anche con i migliori italiani in circolazione, non è detto che torneremo ad essere competitivi. Davvero sconfortato (salvo miracoli)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Già immagino la contestazione...



E' un peccato che la metà dei tifosi rossoneri siano senza attributi, dovrebbero essere tutti come noi del forum.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E' un peccato che la metà dei tifosi rossoneri siano senza attributi, dovrebbero essere tutti come noi del forum.



Ma cosa parli di attributi? Sei mai stato in curva? Al di là del marciume, sai quanto è difficile organizzare una vera e propria contestazione?
Sinceramente: chi vive il Milan solo in tv, non offenda troppo chi si è fatto anni di abbonamento. Non è così facile come si crede fare certe cose..


----------



## neversayconte (8 Giugno 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E' un peccato che la metà dei tifosi rossoneri siano senza attributi, dovrebbero essere tutti come noi del forum.



Già, noi eroi da tastiera con un sacco di tempo libero vero? 
La Fossa dei Leoni (dietro al monitor), la lettiera dei gattini dal vivo.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Scusa se ti posso aver offeso.
> Sono stato ripreso anche dai moderatori.
> Davvero non capisco perchè
> Quali parole offensive avrei usato?



Tranquillo  però capisci anche tu che dare del troll così a chi è pessimista non è bello. Ma il problema non siamo noi ma chi ci sta portando fino a questi livelli, ovvero la società. Noi siamo solo vittime delle loro schifezze.


----------



## beleno (8 Giugno 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, se non si vende l'anno prossimo lo stadio sarà vuoto e sarà solo contestazione. Che nessuno di questo forum, in quell'eventualità, si azzardi a mettere piede a San Siro.



In realtà, la curva sarebbe ancora molto popolata e poco incline alla contestazioni, per le motivazioni riportate dal fatto quotidiano pochi giorni fa.


----------



## Nicco (8 Giugno 2016)

Piano piano svanisce tutto, brucia anche a sto giro, certo è che presto faremo il callo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma cosa parli di attributi? Sei mai stato in curva? Al di là del marciume, sai quanto è difficile organizzare una vera e propria contestazione?
> Sinceramente: chi vive il Milan solo in tv, non offenda troppo chi si è fatto anni di abbonamento. Non è così facile come si crede fare certe cose..


Una cosa c'è da dire....I tifosi dell'Inter hanno "bloccato" la vendita di guarin con una vera protesta..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (8 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma cosa parli di attributi? Sei mai stato in curva? Al di là del marciume, sai quanto è difficile organizzare una vera e propria contestazione?
> Sinceramente: chi vive il Milan solo in tv, non offenda troppo chi si è fatto anni di abbonamento. Non è così facile come si crede fare certe cose..



Poi se non c'è nemmeno la volontà di farle, certe cose, ecco che si spiega tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma cosa parli di attributi? Sei mai stato in curva? Al di là del marciume, sai quanto è difficile organizzare una vera e propria contestazione?
> Sinceramente: chi vive il Milan solo in tv, non offenda troppo chi si è fatto anni di abbonamento. Non è così facile come si crede fare certe cose..


Non ci vuole molto a procurarsi due sacchi di letame e a rovesciarli fuori Milanello come i laziali a Formello. Invece il tifo organizzato rossonero muto, tutti muti, _l'amore non è bello se non è litigarello_, _grazie brescidende_ e porcherie simili.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Una cosa c'è da dire....I tifosi dell'Inter hanno "bloccato" la vendita di guarin con una vera protesta..



I tifosi dell'Inter sono ossessionati dalla Juve, secondo me è un discorso molto diverso.
Ti assicuro che la curva dell'Inter non è migliore di quella del Milan, la droga circola a go-go ed i capi ultrà hanno gli stessi interessi di altre piazze come Verona, Bergamo, Brescia o il Milan stesso.
Tra l'altro c'è molto razzismo, anni fa un mio caro amico sudamericano è stato ripetutamente insultato.



beleno ha scritto:


> In realtà, la curva sarebbe ancora molto popolata e poco incline alla contestazioni, per le motivazioni riportate dal fatto quotidiano pochi giorni fa.



in ogni curva trovi di tutto. Per esempio da noi ci sono anche tifosi Giapponesi o Norvegesi che si fanno 1-2 anni in Italia e che, cresciuti nel mito di Kakà, Sheva e Maldini, nonchè avendo visto per anni le splendide coreografie di S. Siro, hanno deciso di abbonarsi in curva. Basta andarci per vedere tanti ragazzini, stranieri ecc.. Poi ovviamente c'è chi comanda e quel gruppo di persone fa schifo (ma potrei citarti altre tifoserie uguali) e soprattutto c'è la droga, come hanno riportato giustamente dei quotidiani.

Al di là di tutto comunque trovo ingiusti certi commenti da parte di chi non va mai allo stadio e soprattutto non è stato in curva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: I cinesi si stanno allontanando sempre più dal Milan. I rapporti, ormai, sono tesi. Ci sono tante questioni che stanno allontanando gli orientali dal Milan, in particolare il ruolo di Galliani, Berlusconi prendete che sia confermato e con ruoli operativi, e quello di Barbara Berlusconi che vuole avere voce in capitolo nella cessione. Berlusconi, inoltre, pretendeva l'investimento di 400 milioni in tempi breve sul mercato per vincere subito.*


Ci hanno parlato coi cinesi? Perché dovrei fidarmi?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Giugno 2016)

.
[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] altre uscite del genere e finisci al fresco un mese.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci hanno parlato coi cinesi? Perché dovrei fidarmi?



Ovviamente nessuno sa chi sono i cinesi, ma loro ci hanno parlato. Ssssssì


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Ok sono un povero illuso ignorante e recidivo, fiero di credere in qualcosa anche se fosse mera illusione


----------



## pablog1585 (8 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Una cosa c'è da dire....I tifosi dell'Inter hanno "bloccato" la vendita di guarin con una vera protesta..



mossa astuta


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ok sono un povero illuso ignorante e recidivo, fiero di credere in qualcosa anche se fosse mera illusione



mi spiace per te, non sono io a prenderti in giro, ma loro


----------



## PoloNegativo (8 Giugno 2016)

Non è necessario conoscere i cinesi per sapere se sono irritati o meno.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mi spiace per te, non sono io a prenderti in giro, ma loro



Lo so, so quali sono i rischi e ne sono consapevole, non posso farci nulla, ci soero


----------



## Nick (8 Giugno 2016)

È uscita una news di Campopiano, fa sperare....


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Mi sa che ci sono delle novità da campopiano, ho solo intravisto dal PC del mio collega dei nuovi tweet


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

Letta la news di Campopiano. Se Berlusconi rifiuta è da internare viste le cifre scritte da Pasquale.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

Se la trattativa esiste, si conclude. Altrimenti è tutta una bufala e bisognerà capire perchè gente come Campopiano sia stata al gioco.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Letta la news di Campopiano. Se Berlusconi rifiuta è da *seppellire *viste le cifre scritte da Pasquale.



Io la penso più o meno così


----------



## siioca (8 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano parla che il problema sono le clausole, ma non dice che clausole sono? se sono clausole facilmente raggiungibili o no


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2016)

personalmente, mi fido solo di Campopiano e Festa, il resto lo considero spazzatura


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *E potrebbe aver già pronto un piano C: un investitore di minoranza, che lo aiuti appunto con le spese. Una sorta di Bee.*



In realtà il piano C è sempre stato il piano A


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma cosa parli di attributi? Sei mai stato in curva? Al di là del marciume, sai quanto è difficile organizzare una vera e propria contestazione?
> Sinceramente: chi vive il Milan solo in tv, non offenda troppo chi si è fatto anni di abbonamento. Non è così facile come si crede fare certe cose..



Scusa ma tu cosa ne sai di quello che faccio? Io vivo a Bergamo e allo stadio, ma soprattutto in curva, ci vado ogni anno più volte. La contestazione è difficile da organizzare se non la si vuole fare sul serio, non prendiamoci in giro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Già, noi eroi da tastiera con un sacco di tempo libero vero?
> La Fossa dei Leoni (dietro al monitor), la lettiera dei gattini dal vivo.



Rispondo a te come ho risposto ad un altro. Mi conosci? Sai quello che faccio? No e allora


----------

